# Have Hopper and two wireless Joeys. Need to Extend range of Access Point



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Right now I have a Wireless Joey what has about 23 points on wireless strength (Yellow). I would like to get the strength up but I really don't have a lot of options in were to move the access point. What I would like to do is add a repeater, but given the Wireless network appears to be a closed systems is there a way to accomplish this? 

-Ron


----------



## oldsmobileglory (Mar 4, 2016)

You may need a HIC or Hopper Internet Connector. This would allow you to move your Wireless Access Point closer to your Wireless Joey. You can also purchase an Ethernet cable to move your Wireless Access Point. I recommend the HIC. If you call Dish, say you are having signal dropouts on your Wireless Joey, add the protection plan, then only pay $15 to have a tech come out and take care of this for you.


----------

